# HElP!!!!



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Help, my goat named Maggie had her babies Monday morning between 5:00 and 7:00 am and she had 2, but i can tell there is still one inside her because i felt her before she had them to get a feel of what the babies feel like on the outside. And she has another one inside her. she has all ready passed the after birth. She had some more white stuff coming out like that night. But it keeps moving around in different places different times. But i know it's a baby. What should i do? Or just wait and she will have it?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you sure it's a baby? If she passed the afterbirth I was told there are no more babies. Maybe you are feeling her womb contracting back to size?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I am pretty sure it's a baby does the whom feel kinda hard like a baby?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

There can sometimes be more than one afterbirth and babies can come after the first one, but I don't think it's very common. You can "bounce" a doe's belly to see if there's another inside. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html
Even if you thought you felt three babies, it could just have been two very lively ones!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am too new to tell you what to do, but if it were me and it had been that long and I thought she had another...I would call the vet!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I just hope if there is a baby then it is not dead! And it will kill her.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

MilkMaid yeah that is another reason i think there is another one because the ones she had are not as big as they should be for the size she is i will try to get a picture to upload and show you! they are kinda small but are alive and healthy. Thanks NygoatMom i will try that


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is some pictures of her and the babies and for as big as she was when she was pregnant and as big as the babies are i felt her and felt another one which would be right considering how big she was. and she is bigger then our other goats we have some boar Spanish crosses some lumachas pretty big goats. I was sending these pictures to other people so i wrote on them a little lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call a vet to do an ultrasound to find out for sure. If she has a dead kid in there, that is not good. Her cervix needs to be open for you to go in there and I'm guessing it is probably closed by now.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen. You need to call a vet to be sure you don't want to loose a nice momma. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

ok Thanks i will try to find one close by. I'm in South Webster Ohio Sciota county


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

ok thanks yeah shes awesome i don't want her to die


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Tomorrow if she still hasn't had it and i can still feel it i will call somebody to look at her. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't wait until tomorrow -- if you think there's a kid in there the sooner the better. At this point she can not deliver by herself as her cervix is closed.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, and she's not acting sick or anything.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it possible for a goat to have 2 babies and then have another one a day or two later?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Vet/ultrasound would be best. You could clean up glove up and see if she is still open. If she is you could try and gently feel for a kid but if you are not sure what you are feeling do NOT go pulling stuff around in there. I hope she is ok.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No its not possible for a day or two later.
If you think theres another one please get her to vet.
She will go down quickly if there is retained kid. Better safe than sorry.
One more question how is mama doe? What is her activity level?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad she's not acting sick. Is she acting at all lethargic? Shaky, sort of staring off? I had a doe with a retained kid last year.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Freedomstar and Nancy she was just eating and talking to her babies when i went in, i will go out real fast and see what she is doing. brb


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

i will go look woodhavenfarm


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep that would have been my first advice, have someone hold her and go in and feel for another baby if you think she has one in there. If it's been that long and it's dead, surely you'd start to smell an awful smell from her hind end by now?

She's a nice looking doe, very adorable kids. Hopefully she's just fine, and is just thicker making you think she was carrying more than 2. I really hope there is no other issue.
BTW, if it helps, we have a doe similar to Maggie <Kiko/cross> who was HUGE last year, everyone was thinking triplets for sure as she'd not been that big before...she had a 13lb. single kid and still looked pregnant.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

When i went in she was just looking at the wall and she looked at me and looked back. When i pushed up on her belly kinda fast i felt a push against my hands, then when i let her belly drop with my hands under i stopped her belly and then i felt something else hit hard afterwards. But when i first just felt the side of her i didn't feel it like it felt before. She has more pinkish whiteish stuff hanging down again. and like i said she has all ready past the after birth.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok thanks a lot Hoosiershadow she doesn't really look pregnant i just feel something that feels like a baby. what all do you have to do before you put ur hand in? and thanks that made me feel a little better lol And no i don't really smell anything


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

and she breaths harder sometimes. And she is laying down right now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She should be up & eating, standing to feed babies. But her head should not be in a corner unless kids are sleeping there.
Im hoping you are just in panic mode I say this because most of us have probably been there in your situation.
If she has a long string with suction cup things on it she is most likely done. She still looks prego because she's just kidded.

just caught your last post, standing by


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah your probably right i have never had this happen before and she means a lot to me.and she just let them eat and they were jumping around, then she layed down with them under the heat lamp.she was chewing her cud.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

And now that i have heard all this stuff i hope i was wrong and that there isn't another one. She has also been drinking a lot of water like a full black bucket every 2 days i filled it up day before yesterday and i just filled it up today. idk if that means anything


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We hope so too! Chewing cud very good!! Yes drinking lots of water a very good thing too.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for all of the help and advice guys!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

If i ever have a problem again i will be back here lol


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome Thanks again i a going to get off now. if you have anything else just type in here and i will probably check later tonight Thank! you guys are awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Please let us know how she does....she's a pretty gal!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome Jacob!
It sounds like she will be just fine but do keep us posted especially if she gets lethargic, stops eating or drinking etc.
But we welcome good news too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is rare for after birth to come if there are still babies..many times moms contractions as she cleans out will make her restless...if it was another kid in there since Monday it would not survive and she would show signs of infection...have you taken her temp? is mom eating and drinking and other wise acting normal? and as Karen said if you are concerned then you should seek a vet. If you want to bounce her..stand behind her facing the same direction..reach under her belly as you lean over her and gently bounce her tummy upward and let it settle....as it settles down if there is another baby in there you will feel it bounce and hit the bottom belly area...do this a couple of time moving you hand each time for different locations...usually close to the back since it should be in line to be born....Your babies are beautiful as is the mom...they look healthy and good size fro a small breed : )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope your girl will be ok :hug: When my doe retained a kid last year, she was staring off into space, shaky, wouldn't eat, and only "snapped out of it" to lick her kids. That made it clearer to me.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Keep a good eye on her. A lot of times you just have to go by your "gut feeling." I had a doe with a retained kid, and the afterbirth was stuck halfway out for more than a day. Finally they both came out together - the kid was dead, of course.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I will NyGoatMom and thanks. Yep Nancy i will tell you if anything changes. You might want to just check in here from time to time and see if i said anything. Yeah HappyBleats that's true but i guess i just panicked and didn't think ahead lol because if i thought about it she would have been showing signs of infections. Thanks WoodHavenFarm, shes not showing any signs like that she is pretty active. Yep i will MilkMaid and aww sorry. that's to bad. I just checked on her and she was just laying down chewing her cud after she ate and drank a little bit.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

And where the babies came out should be like a little red and kinda puffy right? it doesn't look infected. just making sure it should be like that after having babies being forced out made it a little swollen. Thanks


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Update...... It is 6:00 o'clock pm eastern time U.S-Canada. She is up eating while the babies are eating she has a like a 8 inch pretty thick string of white mucus coming out. But other then that everything is normal, unless that is normal lol i guess that is kinda a question is that normal after going through after birth and it being that long of a time period? I will go get a picture and put it up here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems a bit odd, a pic would help a lot. ,
Did you see her after birth and did she drop it? If not, she may have another kid in there.

Does she have a foul odor back there?

Please get the pic of it.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

It fell off when she peed but there it is.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes i can get pictures of after birth to she never ate it there is 2 big piles.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you want pictures of the After birth??


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

lol i just had to read it again, no there is no foul odor.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The pic you posted there is totally normal muscousy stuff.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

ok Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Furthermore, I bet she is free & clear, no baby still in there.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations on the new arrivals, by the way! They are adorable!!!
In a week or so, the doe should drain oldish-looking blood for a few days - just a heads up so you don't freak out like I did when I first saw it!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks both of you lol ok MilkMaid Thanks good to know!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey just for the record what was it that i felt that felt like a baby? because it was hard and shaped like one. not like solid hard just baby hard lol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

If it was on the left side, it was probably her rumen.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

And i will keep putting up pictures so you guys can watch them grow lol


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Aren't the babies on the left side?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Rumen is the left side...babies are the right


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Or did her rumen go over?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you sure? because i always remembered it by right for rumen and left for love. lol easy way i figured.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

positive


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JenVise said:


> positive


The goats left or our left that the rumen is on?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

It is on the Goat's left side


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JenVise said:


> It is on the Goat's left side


Ok thanks, 
And by the way I've been following this thread, checkin up, and sounds like it is, but I hope everything's is ok!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Left & right should always be just as it is in a car setting in the drivers seat. Port & starboard on a boat!

Bob


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL Arkie, that's so funny! My Husband and I are always calling it the drivers or passengers side, when we discuss something with our animals....We NEVER call it the left or right. For instance my DH came in from work today and told me to keep an eye on Primrose because she looked like she was favoring her front driver's side foot a bit...


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I think that the Babies are on the left and the Rumen is on the right, and that is the goats left and right not yours. Sorry JenVise. Emilieanne just look it up to be sure. But i am pretty positive! No offense JenVise.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL Jen that is so funny


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

No offense taken Jacob...but I'm POSITIVE that I'm correct. Here is a link for reference...
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-assess-your-goats-health-by-observing-rumin.html


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

although the diagram on that site is misleading..


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

JenVise is correct, rumen is on the left. And FYI, the bounce test isn't always the best thing, because I can always feel a "hard" thing when a doe's tummy is bounced whether pregnant or not. Its an organ of some sort, probably the rumen but I've never checked. I just know there is at least one thing that can be mistaken for a kid during a bounce test that is absolutely in every goat and is NOT a kid. This is why I go in and feel for kids on every doe. Very cleaned up and sterilized of course, but that way I'm sure.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Jacob_TheGoatster said:


> I think that the Babies are on the left and the Rumen is on the right, and that is the goats left and right not yours. Sorry JenVise. Emilieanne just look it up to be sure. But i am pretty positive! No offense JenVise.


See, no offense guys, I know y'all have a lot of experience Nd are sure of it, but I'm kinda w/ Jacob on that one OR we have deformed goats that likes things opposite! Lol 
Cause I have had babies kicking on the left.... I watched it AND felt it. 
How could that be?

Oh and that diagram looks like the tummy is up further and the babies are just behind that? 
Cause I've felt and seen them kick JUST infront of her hip bone.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah i sat out there with Maggie and saw them kick and felt them. on the left side so..... idk maybe your goats are different. lol or she has so much babies that you feel one on the right so you think that the rumen is on the left.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bloat.htm

It's the goats left side


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Emilieanne - Babies CAN be on the left side, especially over the top of the rumen. Normally doesn't happen unless there are multiple kids though.
I've only felt it in 2 does - 1 doe was a very small framed doe, first timer, the other was just recently.
Both of these does had triplets:









But the red one is deep and can hide her babies well, I've never felt a baby on her left side.
The white one, smaller framed doe - I was pretty positive I felt a baby over her rumen, and when she delivered I remember feeling her side and what I had been feeling was no longer there lol Definitely a baby.
She is not a huge doe herself, but she delivered 11, 10 and 7lb. babies.
I can't find a real good pic of her belly from last year, but she looked really big, we were certain she had more than 1, and she only had 1 lol She still looked huge after she had her baby even though she was a 13lb. baby.

BTW, I am not a fan of bouncing goats after they've kidded, I agree, something changes in there. The only time I bounce them is when they are in active labor, and if there is a kid there, I can feel it usually. If labor hasn't progressed, then I go in to see what's going on.

If your not smelling anything from her rear end, and she's acting normal, no temperature, etc. I'd think <hope!> she is fine. When they deliver the babies, that area doesn't stay empty and soft for long, things start changing instantly to start getting their body parts back in place. I'm no expert of course, but this is what I've observed with our goats.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey that didn't say when the goat is pregnant it said just when trying to locate it the left side is best. But when the goat is pregnant the babies are on the left. I will find something to show you.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

And honestly Jen i hate disagreeing with people so but i know i am right. hang on i will prove it.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks HoosierShadow, Shes doing good which btw when i went in this morning she was up eating and the boy had a mouth full of hay lol trying to eat like mommy does and the girl was jumping around like she normally does. their funny!!! And i will put pictures in every week until they grow up for you guys.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I got a picture of a pregnant goat when the babies have not dropped and look you can see out that the moms right side is sagging and loose. While the left side which is her left is up and tight that is where the babies are. btw this is not mine just a picture off the internet. And you can also see where the left side is kinda lumpy (again her left) and her right is just a hole then smooth and rounded. that's because that is her rumen and is not as big as how ever much babies she has. Look at the lightly spotted goat see how her left goes out more then the right that is because the babies are packed in the left to keep them from getting tangled in the organs/rumen and stuff on the right.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you housershadow yeah, it's happend w/ BOTH my does, they both had twins but yeah, lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and Jacob, the spotted one is how my goats always look when pregnant. And they're usually lumpy on their left.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah!! and i only know this stuff because i worked with someone that only did goats for like 2 years and i am not an expert, like my indecent i needed help on i had never had a retained baby before and i thought that was what it was. But in the case right now i happen to know much about.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jacob, babies will grow in whatever space they can, but the rumen ALWAYS stays on the left. Typically it is easier to feel for babies from the right side. You don't have rumen movement to contend with, and I believe that is where the babies primarily grow anyway. During pregnancy a goat will spread out on both sides, however a goat cannot change which side its rumen is on - pregnant or not. In both of your pictures you notice that the left side is high and relatively tight. They are both eating. My guess would be that they are just full of grass and hay so their rumen is high and tight.  Congrats on the babies, they are adorable!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If you face the goat's backside the rumen will be on your left, this would be the goats right side. If you face the goats face her rumen will be on your right, this would be the goats left side.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry that just can't be possible..... I worked with someone for 2 years and that has been doing goats for 35 years and she always told me that the Rumen was on the goats right and the babies were on the left again the goats left. And my goat Maggie i always felt her left side and i could feel the babies, moving and kicking her side, and they kicked me lol. wait and see what Nancy has to say and Toth boer goats. Because the babies are on the moms left side and the rumen on her right. Sorry really i hate disagreeing with people but i know for a fact that I'm right and from experience.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..her girlie area will be a bit puffy and red..Blood discharge is normal for several weeks. A quick check on her tempt will let you know if infection is indicated..but it sounds like if she is eating, drinking,,relaxing and chewing a cud she is feeling good : ) I would just sit back and enjoy them and keep a watch for her mood to change..off feed, lathargic..ect...: ) you did great!!!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok Thanks yeah i checked her temp it's normal and can you tell them that the Babies are on the moms left and the rumen is on her right?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive been delivering babies ( over 200) for almost 8 years...Babies on the right...rumen on the left : )..sorry : ) the rumen is a very active place and can feel like a baby in there...rolling and all....on goat-link.com she has a diagram showing how the inside of a goat works..its a very helpful tool to get that visual : )


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

ok....... but is it possible for the babies to form on the left?? because i am 100% sure that Maggie's babies were on the left.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In my experience once in awhile in multiples one baby definetly be coming from the goat's left, but I believe it is when doe is laboring on that side.
Inotherwords laying on the rumen side while giving birth.

This particular discussion really is a moot point. Rumen will always be on goat's left.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Then your mentor is wrong. The rumen is ALWAYS ON THE GOAT'S LEFT. That is simply goat anatomy 101. Yes, babies can be on the left OR right side, or both. The uterus branches both directions and DOES have two horns, just like other mammals. The reason the left is high and tight is because the rumen is there and is filled like it is designed to be after ingesting food. The rumen itself moves and dances when it is functioning, so could be mistaken for kid movement. However, I have also felt kids on the left side that I was sure were kids (sharp kicks). You are beating a dead horse....you are most certainly wrong about rumen location.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bloat.htm ... This page from Fiasco indicates rumen is on left, especially in the last paragraph. Go tell her she's wrong. She has been doing goats probably as long as your friend, professionally.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe i just heard her wrong idk well i guess i was wrong... Sorry for the confusion and not believing you guys. Thanks for getting me strait. and i want to turn these babies into friendly bottle babies, When do i pull them from Maggie? And if i bottle feed them and let them nurse will it make them not friendly?? Or will they be friendly just more attached to mom?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Frosty1 btw lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*No placenta???????*

Just a FYI..

 I had a doe kid twins, all was fine, placenta passed, mom nursing babies and things were wonderful. Went back out the next morning (total of 12 hours after the other babies were born), mom was on the ground, thrashing about and for sure in pain. Daughter held mom, I lubed up went into mom and I pulled out a baby. 

 She was dead and smelled like oh wow bad. I was not a happy person and I threw this baby on the ground very mad. Oh about 10 seconds after I did that the baby started to make noises. We cleaned her up and were so darn happy. Mom refused her because well she stunk horribly bad. She was our first bottle baby. My daughter named her Hope. we hoped she would live but were not holding our breath.

 Here is my Hope 









So please remember that YES there can still be a baby inside if there is no Placenta


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't mean to cause such a debate! Sorry Jacob, I was just trying to help...thought if I made you aware that it could be rumen and not baby then it would prevent further confusion or panic in the future.. Sorry again!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

About the whole babies on the left vs. right in Jacobs defense babies can be felt on the left side when a goat is laying down. Just like with people, everything gets squished and as pregnancy progresses the babies will go where ever they will fit. The rumen is on the left though and does gurgle and move when digesting so it can be mistaken for babies. You can't tell from the outside how many babies there are unless you have a sono done. Size doesn't matter, a huge doe can only have one. And as far as pulling the baby to make if friendly, you can have dam raised babies be just as friendly as bottle babies. Look at Hoosiers for example. Hers are dam raised and very friendly. It's all about how much time you spend with them


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> About the whole babies on the left vs. right in Jacobs defense babies can be felt on the left side when a goat is laying down. Just like with people, everything gets squished and as pregnancy progresses the babies will go where ever they will fit. The rumen is on the left though and does gurgle and move when digesting so it can be mistaken for babies. You can't tell from the outside how many babies there are unless you have a sono done. Size doesn't matter, a huge doe can only have one. And as far as pulling the baby to make if friendly, you can have dam raised babies be just as friendly as bottle babies. Look at Hoosiers for example. Hers are dam raised and very friendly. It's all about how much time you spend with them


Yeah, cause I've deff felt babies on the left, lol that thing kicked me so hard! Felt like I just caught a tennis ball!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

SweetGoats i believe all of the *placenta came out, It's ok Jen i should have shut up and listened no matter if i thought you were wrong, even though you were right. lol ok Thanks chelsboers, yeah that must have been what i felt after the birth when i thought it was a baby it was her rumen going back in place. Nice to know that i was wrong about there being another baby that makes me happy.  because if not she would have been dead.  Thanks all of you!!!  You're all awesome!!!
*


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

We live, We learn, Jacob...So glad everything turned out for the best! Babies are gorgeous BTW!! :rainbow:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad mom is doing great.

What I was really trying to say was you would of known pretty darn fast if there was still a baby. 

Your babies are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is OK, it is normal stuff ,that is discharged, after she has dropped the afterbirth, and no foul odor, she is good to go.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my two goats when they were 8 weeks old. They had been nursed by their mama and weaned at that point. They are so friendly. They follow me and my kids around just like dogs. If you don't want the extra work of bottle feeding, let them nurse and just handle them daily. Good luck


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks >all .... And yeah they are doing really good running around in the middle of the barn right now while i clean out their stall. Maggie is doing good too! And Oscar (the boy) thought the heat lamp was food last night or maybe it just looked tasty but he licked it, now his mouth and tongue in burnt a little. His mouth is kinda hard. and there is a little bit of foaming/saliva not bad though. he acts fine but doesn't really like to nurse, because it hurts. Is there something i can put on his mouth and tongue that won't hurt him?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

So just let them nurse off of her, but just make sure i stay out there and pet/play with them a lot everyday? And they will be friendly like bottle babies?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

And i got this funny picture while i was watching them play, before i put them out. Dandelion (the girl) was jumping around and almost hit Oscar.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

They have some brown hair on their legs, must have got it from the Dad. lol but they look cute they are mostly the peachish color and then like strips of white. when i can get them out in the yard after it drys up a little, I will get more pictures.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some real nice babies & mama there, congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our Dam raised kids are always super friendly ...its time spent with them that wins them over...if you choose to bottle raise the sooner you take them from mom the better..its already been several days so patients in getting them to take the bottle is needed, and know mom will not be happy...There is no reason to do both bottle and dam raise.....we have dairy goats..so after two weeks old we pen babies up at night to milk mom in the morning...when the kids are in their kid pen we spend an hour or longer playing with them....: )


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, And Oscar licked the heat lamp and now his mouth is burnt a little bit and it hurts when he tries to nurse, there is a little bit of foaming/saliva coming out sometimes. His lips are a little bit hard. Is there anything i can put on his mouth and tongue that won't hurt him? Like an ointment? Or just let him go and make sure he eats?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

ok Thanks Happybleats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jacob_TheGoatster said:


> Maybe i just heard her wrong idk well i guess i was wrong... Sorry for the confusion and not believing you guys. Thanks for getting me strait. and i want to turn these babies into friendly bottle babies, When do i pull them from Maggie? And if i bottle feed them and let them nurse will it make them not friendly?? Or will they be friendly just more attached to mom?


 We are here to teach


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep thanks


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Oscar licked the heat lamp and now his mouth is burnt a little bit and it hurts when he tries to nurse, there is a little bit of foaming/saliva coming out sometimes. His lips are a little bit hard. Is there anything i can put on his mouth and tongue that won't hurt him? (poisonously) Like an ointment? Or just let him go and make sure he eats?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm... Never had a goat with a burn, but Bag Balm softens skin. I've used it on wounds to keep the edges from getting hard so that it would heal up nicely. I've gotten it in my own mouth plenty of times and haven't died yet. Lol. Its antiseptic and softens skin. If it hurts him to nurse he might not get enough milk.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

My mom worked in a burn unit and as an OBGYN and she says that she used colloidal silver on her patients burns and cuts. She also used it on us for burns and scrapes and the like, and we swished and swallowed it for mouth sores. I don't know if it would help your little fellow but it might not hurt to try. Just an idea, sorry if its no good


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

ok Firelight thanks i will use some to make his mouth soft. And Cool Curious thanks i will try that too so i can put that on his tongue?? sense part of his tongue is white. from burn


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I am going to make a thread for Maggie and her babies and keep it updated everyday with pictures and info on how they are doing. It will be called Maggie and Babies... lol In the kidding koral


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes you can. It shouldn't hurt him maybe using a cotton ball of tissue could help too.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, and the silver acts as an antibacterial and helps keep the wound clean.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> There can sometimes be more than one afterbirth and babies can come after the first one, but I don't think it's very common. You can "bounce" a doe's belly to see if there's another inside. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html
> Even if you thought you felt three babies, it could just have been two very lively ones!


Handy site! Thanks for sharing!


----------

